# Monark Silver King



## chitown (Jun 21, 2010)

Just researching my latest purchase and found the patent for the silver kings weldless construction. Even the Patents looked cooler back then. Lug pieces were bored 1/1000th to 10/1000ths of an inch smaller than the tubing. Before assembly the lugs were put in an oil bath of 300 degrees while the tubes were cooled in dry ice. Then "expeditiously assembled". Poor thing was encrusted in black metal flake paint (including the rims). Handlebars and stem were definitely not original. I had no idea what I had until I was taking it apart and realized it was aluminum. I'm wondering about how much variation there was in models as far as accessories and extras. And how to find more on this model I have. I'll post more pics later to show what parts I do have.


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like it may be a 36. Probably came with raingutter style shorty stainless fenders, hanging dropstand off of the rear fender, smalller round rear jeweled reflector, aluminum bars and truss rods, Delta Silver Ray light and Delta battery tube.


----------



## akikuro (Jun 22, 2010)

This one was for sale a few weeks ago...looks like the same year as your frame

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160443264015&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## chitown (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info and link. The one on ebay was the first I've found with that same badge. Here are more pics of what I've got. Rear hub has "Bendix" engraved on sprocket and brake brace. Looks different than the bike listed above as do the fenders and chain ring. Did all models have chain guards and lights?

View attachment 10398View attachment 10399View attachment 10400


----------



## yeshoney (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi,
I have a set of triple step chrome rims that are correct for your bike if you are interested.  Those wheels are not correct for your bike.

TFGNJRG@aol.com

Thanks, Joe


----------



## GetOffMyLawn (Jun 22, 2010)

The rear hub is definitely not stock. The Bendix Red Band coaster brake wasn't introduced until 1961. The 'original' Bendix model, introduced in 1946, lacked the hub shell band.
http://www.trfindley.com/fl_bike_pages_pics/Bendix8r.JPG
http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html


----------



## chitown (Jun 22, 2010)

Well this is my 1st restoration attempt and I'm realizing the depth of knowledge and possibly wallet it takes to do it right. Got me thinking if I should restore or refurbish at this point. Either way I'm super happy with the frame alone. Wondering what kind of budget I should set before I just give up and put my phil wood hubs laced on some brand new sun rims with DT spokes from my Bontrager bmx bike on it just to get to ride it before summer ends. But I suppose I would rather do the frame justice and get her running in as close condition as she was in '36.

View attachment 10430View attachment 10431


----------



## akikuro (Jun 22, 2010)

yes triple drop centers are correct and they should be 24" wheels, not 26".
Rear hub would be a New Departure Model D i believe if you want to restore her close to original. Have fun!


----------



## kingsilver (Jun 23, 2010)

your silver king is a 1935 model. 1936 on have the different head badge. the ad on the left is how your bike should look. the rims are 24" lobdel straight side rims. the hardest part to find will be the chainguard. it has a flat face with a step on the top edge. i have a complete 1936 i restored, which is the ad on the right bottom. jerry peters of "chesnut hallow" in michigan may be able to help you, but they are expensive. their number is: (810) 798-3158.


----------



## chitown (Jun 24, 2010)

From what I've read (mostly on this board) the '35 had window cut-outs on the lugs. Is it possible that different models from the same year had different head badges? I thought I read that there were 8 models produced that year. Is there anyone with a full catalog from those years? 

I'm definitely looking to getting her back to at least close to the way she once was. What started as a friend saying "hey, you have lots of bikes, wanna buy my old beater for $20 bucks?" has turned into a beast of it's own. Hope I have the patience and $ to see it through.  The oldest bike I had up to now was my '86 Miyata six-ten. I bought this bike only a few miles from where the original Monark factory was in Chicago (on Grand Ave). Even though I got her as a Frankenbike of mixed parts, I'm glad it never made it to the scrap heap, which there are several in that area.


----------



## chitown (Jun 28, 2010)

I have started wet sanding the frame with 320-800 grit and 0000 steel wool with some fine grit wax I have for polishing. Some spots need more sanding where the deeper scratches are but keep in mind this bike was being ridden when I got her probably was ridden most of those 74 years and it shows. Luckily no dents though... amazing enough. I'm looking at building her up as a "standard model" without the lights and chain guard. Budget for now. Upgrade later.

But that still leaves me with a good enough list as follows, to my understanding of keeping her close to original:

triple step chrome rims
New Departure Hubs ("D" model rear)
aluminum bars and truss rod
Seat: ? (insert suggestions)
hanging dropstand
raingutter style shorty stainless fenders

Advice and input appreciated

Looks to me like I can get the rims and hubs fairly easily but I have had limited hits on the others. This could be because I do not know how & where to look maybe?


----------



## akikuro (Jun 29, 2010)

*suggestions*

For my M1 project  I used a Mesinger B600 Long Spring saddle.
For the front hub New Departure Model W came on my  bike.
For stem i used a Torrington deco stem but I have seen wald #3 stems on silver kings also...really just your preference and how much $ you want to sink into it. Try calling Memory Lane for some of the other stuff you are looking for.

And for cleaning up the aluminum I've been using this stuff...good results thus far.

http://www.gordsaluminumpolish.com/

I removed everything including the headbadge before starting the detail cleaning.
Good luck.


----------



## chitown (Jul 1, 2010)

In this ad pictured from 1937 Boys Life Magazine, the ad describes the "new-type chain" which is easier to pedal...

View attachment 10692

 and this ebay item is listed as a pre-war sprocket and crank.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Prewar-Monark-S...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335e8b48f2

Is this correct? I thought all pre-war sprockets were skip-tooth style.

Thanks


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 1, 2010)

Not all...deluxe bikes were often equipped with 1/2 pitch and I have seen Silverkings (my 37 for instance) with 1/2 x 1/8 wide chains where skip tooth chains are 3/16 wide


----------



## chitown (Jul 1, 2010)

wow. that would help if I had an original front sprocket at least. That leads me to the rear sprocket. I have seen some New Departure "Model D" hubs that said they were pre-war but didn't appear to be skip tooth type. I assumed the sprocket had been added to an older hub.


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 1, 2010)

Rule numbers 1-25 when dealing with old bicycles, assuming will cost you $$$, time and missed opportunities...also applies to women, cars, ornamental landscaping, psychology, and anything to do with Vegas baby...


----------



## sandmangts (Jul 2, 2010)

I really, really, really, really, want one of those, bad...no really, I want one, seriously want one.


----------



## AntonyR (Jul 3, 2010)

chitown said:


> Looks to me like I can get the rims and hubs fairly easily but I have had limited hits on the others. This could be because I do not know how & where to look maybe?



It depends on how "correct" you want it. Triple drop 24" rims are medium hard to come by, but those are 28 spoke rims mostly. The correct 36 hole rims aren't so easy, but not impossible. The correct rear hub is a lot harder to find. Unless you really know ND hubs, nobody will notice if you use a postwar shell. The thing that is most obvious is the brake arm, which will fit and model D. The correct hub is a wide outer flange shell and the small brake arm with the "New Departure Model D" script(pre '37), not the later small arm with the "New Departure Brake" script. 
 ('37-39ish)


----------



## chitown (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm rebuilding my existing Bendix until I can find the right ND. But I hear you on "correctness". I'll be happy if I can get the right decade 1st. Thanks for the info.


----------



## chitown (Jul 7, 2010)

Taking the silver paint off the cranks and sprocket revealed decent chrome. Pretty happy about that.

View attachment 10823

I was lucky enough to borrow a copy of John Polizzi's Monark Book. The local bike shop owner has a '37 and was kind enough in loaning it (the book) out for a few days. It really is a great resource. I've been looking through all the ads and catalog pages that he compiled. I'm thinking the '35 M2 model most closely matches what I've got. The front fork and truss rods match as do the front sprocket, frame and seat post as well. 

The catalog lists:
1/2x1/8 diamond twin roller chain
Troxel No 43 saddle in black enamel finish
24" 36 hole, rims-straight side steel chrome
Tail Light- Standard 1 5/8" diameter flat reflector type.
Handlebar- Boy Scout type aluminum

What I found interesting was the coaster brake listed " Any make as desired by you. Unless specified in your order, we shall use our option, depending upon conditions of our stock at time of receiving your order." And in an earlier ad from '35 it says options for the rear brake hub as; Musselman, Morrow or New Departure.

Here is the link I found to the patent: http://www.google.com/patents?id=ysp4AAAAEBAJ&printsec=drawing&zoom=4#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## kingsilver (Jul 16, 2010)

i'm just wondering, how you came up with the conclusion the bike is a 1935 instead of a 1936? was it he head badge design?


----------



## chitown (Jul 16, 2010)

Still just a guess. That's why my signature still has a ? after 35-36. The head badge was one thing for sure. The catalog pic from John Polizzi's Monark Book matched closely to what I've got (listed as M2). Most of the '36 models looked to have a bent fork truss at the top. There was a copy in the book of the '37 catalog that was model M537 I think was similar also. Unfortunately the copy was unclear in showing the fork truss bent or straight like mine. I would love to see some better catalog pics from '35-'37.

But what I really want now is to know more about the lightweight model M3! I would love to see one of those bad boys!!! ONLY 33 POUNDS!
View attachment 11032


----------



## kingsilver (Jul 16, 2010)

your right about the head badge and straight truss rods for the 1935 model. i have the same monark book and a couple original 1936 silver king boys m1 deluxe magazine ads that show the different head badge and truss rods. i've used the silver king ads in the monark book to complete my 1936 boys m1 deluxe. i also have an original 1937 silver king flo-cycle which you can view on dave's website. that was the only year the flo-cycle had the hex bars and truss rods.


----------



## chitown (Jul 31, 2010)

*New Purchase*

Just made my 1st ebay transaction. I was thrilled to pick it up but even more thrilled when the seller opened his wallet to show me the picture of the bike I just bought. It was a picture of his dad on that bike somewhere on Division St (where he grew up). Told me his dad said that was the fastest bike around. It was slow starting but once it got to speed nothing could catch it. I asked if he could scan the photo and send me a copy and he said he would do that. He said his dad got that when he was 13 in 1936. It was last ridden sometime in the 50's according to the seller. Stored hanging in his moms garage for over 50 years.

Five minutes after leaving with the bike he called and said his mother said I could have the photo if I wanted it. WOW, I was speechless. After seeing that photo I have no choice but to restore it to that condition! When I was bidding on ebay I was originally looking to part her out for my other frame. Now I'm stuck with 2 of these beaute's and I see no end in site.

View attachment 11501

View attachment 11502

Tires hold air and rubber looks great!
Rear tire is Carlisle "Lightning"
Front tire Kelly Springfield Prestige
Big Troxel stamp on the leather saddle
New Departure Model D hubs
Triple step rims
Only question is the fenders and lights. Could these be factory or after market?


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 1, 2010)

or perhaps 26" Shelby fenders, chainguard


----------



## sam (Aug 1, 2010)

Did anyone tell you the frame is not just pressed fit---all the tubes are held in by wedges--same as a stem wedge.


----------



## chitown (Aug 2, 2010)

old hotrod said:


> or perhaps 26" Shelby fenders, chainguard




Fenders are aluminum and have a grommet/hole to house the cable for power cord going to the frame mounted battery. There are marks where a battery was mounted. The current front light has battery in the actual light so doesn't need the cable.

Also found out the last time the bike was ridden was on a boy scout bike hike in the early 50's and he (sellers father) was Scoutmaster at the time. Giving out merit badges for cycling no doubt. That bike was taken apart many times and saw a lot of miles. Rack is different from the '38 photo as well. It's a pretty heavy duty rack. Had to be if he was leading the pack! Had to load all the kid's gear who couldn't make it up that hill with their heavy steel frames. :eek:

View attachment 11606
View attachment 11607


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 3, 2010)

Take a picture of the clamp area on the rack...it looks like it may be a Columbia rack with a modified clamp.


----------



## chitown (Aug 3, 2010)

*rack*

There is some red paint under the silver paint. Almost looks homemade. Very crude in fact. I like it. 

View attachment 11631

View attachment 11632

love this tire too!
View attachment 11633

thanks for the feedback.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, looks like a Westfield Columbia rack with a fabbed clamp to wrap around the monark.


----------



## Mybluevw (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a correct rear wheel for your bike if you are interested. It is a 24" triple drop rim, 36 holes and has a prewar New Departure hub. I also may have some of the truss rod stuff.
Let me know if you are interested. You can send me a PM or an email at mybluevw@cableone.net


----------



## akikuro (Aug 4, 2010)

that rear tire is interesting...is that a Carlisle?  I've never seen that tread pattern before on the Carlisle Lightening Dart tires (Indian Heads)


----------



## chitown (Aug 4, 2010)

akikuro said:


> that rear tire is interesting...is that a Carlisle?  I've never seen that tread pattern before on the Carlisle Lightening Dart tires (Indian Heads)




Yes, Carlisle Tire and Rubber Div. But it only says "Lightning" and not "Dart". Maybe there were different types of Lightning tires?

Here's the Kelly Front:

View attachment 11650


----------



## akikuro (Aug 4, 2010)

probably so..that's a cool tread pattern though and it's  different from the serpentine style


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350090064366


----------



## chitown (Aug 4, 2010)

*lights*

removed the paint from the front light.

Seiss Mfg Co
Toledo, Ohio
Made in U.S.A.

View attachment 11667

here is rear:

View attachment 11668

Front fender has 2 holes. One large (for power cable) and one to attach light to fender. So front light definitely isn't the same as the photo. Does the old photo look like it has a Delta light? The mounting is more flanged than the Seiss model. But is more torpedo shaped than the other lights I've seen on Silver Kings of that era.

btw that front New Departure wheel spins as good as my modern Phil Wood. Just keeps spinning.


----------



## chitown (Aug 11, 2010)

posted my mostly completed 1st bike build with limited budget. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?10997-Silver-Rat

Wasn't sure I if should start a new thread but thought it seamed appropriate to show the finished rat version in the Custom section.

Here are the 2 together... everybody sing with me "REUNITED and it feels so gooooood, Reu....

View attachment 11835

View attachment 11836

Still have the light and the speedo off and cleaning.


----------



## chitown (Sep 15, 2010)

Looking close at the pic dated '38 View attachment 12568and the fact that there were marks on the down tube that showed a battery mounted on it at one time I'm thinking it originally had one of these bad ass Delta horn-light combos. The only other one I've seen like it is on the Wingbar for sale on ebay right now View attachment 12569 
Until I found the patent on google. 
View attachment 12567 
I'm thinking the Siess (flashlight style) light is a later addition, that's the one I've got. The fact that there is a mark on the front fender
 that has the shape of a light mount and the larger hole for the wires leads me to believe this. View attachment 12570
 I am also now thinking that both bikes I have are 1937 models. Serial #'s are shown as "unknown" in John Polizzi 's Monark book. But falls in between known 37-38 models. I also think the aluminum fenders were original to the bike.

 Now all I have to do is find a Delta torpedo horn light and mount and battery tube and I should be ready to start restoring the rest. I'm pretty sure I'll have to re-chrome; bars, stand, seat-post,& rims. Those fenders are going to be tricky. I saw the Fender Doctor (WES PINCHOT) at the latest Chicago bike show and he wasn't too excited to take them on. He told me the fact that they are aluminum (soft) and _very deep dish_ meant he would have to build a mandrel custom for it to roll them properly, built of maple no less. (btw it's pretty scary to have the Fender Doctor tell you he won't operate) 


This is rendered by me in photochop from the patent drawing:

View attachment 12566
_
feedback very appreciated_


----------

